# soldering station



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.nyplatform.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51

any one see one of these? do the specs look ok for our uses?


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good, I like the readout, but these got back in stock last night so I just ordered one. I have one already & it is working fine, but for under $30 shipped I now will have a spare. I bought a Hakko chisel tip for mine as it comes with a small point.

Oh and I did not like the sponge.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=19240


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

i looked at that one too but they were out of stock when i ordered my 965d servo....lol


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

horsedog said:


> i looked at that one too but they were out of stock when i ordered my 965d servo....lol


 LOL,I hear Ya, got the email on restock, been waiting since March.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

horsedog said:


> http://www.nyplatform.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51
> 
> any one see one of these? do the specs look ok for our uses?


Thanks for the link,I ordered 2 of their soldiering iron tips. They fie perfectly & with free shipping both were about half the price of 1 from the other guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

Got my station today...bout to fire it up


----------

